# Foreign Orders



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Just wondering, have any of you been contacted about selling honey overseas?

I have received an e-mail requesting honey from Dubai, giving me a shipping address and billing information.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

it is a scam.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree, a scam.
I just got a foreign offer to invest in my farm. All I had to do was send my account numbers and they would send me money. They picked my "special" farm because they couldn't invest in the Cayman Island.
What we need is a way to hook these scammers up to each other.
Sheri


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> They picked my "special" farm because they couldn't invest in the Cayman Island.


Wow U read farther than I did before I hit the spam button


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> I agree, a scam.
> I just got a foreign offer to invest in my farm. All I had to do was send my account numbers and they would send me money. They picked my "special" farm because they couldn't invest in the Cayman Island.
> What we need is a way to hook these scammers up to each other.
> Sheri


What we need is a program to return emails back to them. Better yet, those that send viruses and spy crap need us to have a program that would send the virus back to them and not need us to have scans that fix them or clean them. If we can have that(one that fixes and cleans), then why can't we have one that infects them. You send me crap...Here take that!, and blow them out of the water, if you will. :applause:


----------

